# Replacing the side reflectors E92/E93 - DIY video



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

I changed my orange side reflectors to smoked ones. Not complicated but here's a video I made for other newbies like me.






Sorry, not sure why the link is being blocked! Anyways, it's at www.youtube.com/tvtara


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

*black screen*

Cannot tell you how pleased I was to see someone had finally tackled this mod. Sadly though, my eager, joyful anticipation was quickly dashed when I realized the accompanying video was not working for me, it was blacker than black and not functioning.......sigh


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

drstein said:


> Cannot tell you how pleased I was to see someone had finally tackled this mod. Sadly though, my eager, joyful anticipation was quickly dashed when I realized the accompanying video was not working for me, it was blacker than black and not functioning.......sigh


Hmmm, not sure what's happened.
Anyways, it's on my youtube channel www.youtube.com/tvtara


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Nope, says video not available. Hopefully not some type anti-Bimmerette conspiracy...


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Ahhhhh...now it came up !! Short & sweet.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The video URL has a random string of characters in it that some spammers were using at one point so they had been blocked. It was a random coincidence that I've resolved now.

Tim


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

drstein said:


> Ahhhhh...now it came up !! Short & sweet.


Oh good. Couldn't figure out what I had done wrong! But contacted admin and they fixed it really fast! Thanks Tim!!


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh yes, thanks Timmy !! and thank you Tara !!!


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

another quality presentation from Tara TV !! Stay tuned


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

drstein said:


> another quality presentation from Tara TV !! Stay tuned


Hahaha, quality? Not really, but thanks anyways


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Absolutely. Realized it had been awhile since your last tutorial and was afraid I might have to buy your next mod to get Tara TV back broadcasting!! Glad I found this one !!!


----------



## ricardios (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice video, I actually prefer the amber side reflectors though especially on a black BMW. Much better separating them than having them built into the headlight.


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

ricardios said:


> Nice video, I actually prefer the amber side reflectors though especially on a black BMW. Much better separating them than having them built into the headlight.


Thanks! And yup, to each, their own!


----------



## DLF750 (Jul 8, 2009)

great videos actually! now I want to do more to the car. damn...


----------

